# Etsy



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

Anyone here that has used Etsy for generating sales?

If so, any advice do's-don'ts etc will be much appreciated!

I am seriously considerinng trying it. I am not trying to get a lot of money; just generate enough sales to keep busy and make a little gain.

Any other suggestions and ideas very welcome also.

To see the things I do go to -- www.aeontoys.weebly.com

Thanks in advance to all.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

I have put one thing on etsy. It is cheap. Give it a shot. I would think you are better off if you list kind of small things and have several choices. Try to have really good pictures.


----------



## hunter71 (Sep 4, 2009)

Your prices seem to low, but who knows?


----------



## wiswood2 (Apr 12, 2008)

I have been selling on etsy for 3 years a lot of weeks you wont' sell any thing and some weeks you get a lot of orders. Christmas is a busy time. right now I have 128 items listing. I have had more but some of the itams are sold out and I am playing catch up. Try it at the price you cant' go wrong.
Chuck


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

If you are going to do it, NOW is the time to do it. You need to post your pics and get your product info put together. The reason to do this immediately is so you can learn how their system works before the holiday rush. That would not be the time to be learning.

Be sure to keep track of how many you have of the items so you don't get caught running behind by getting orders for items you haven't made yet.

I get several orders a week from ETSY. It does take a while to get your products posted and learn how to operate their systems. It is a great place to sell products for low cost and little effort.


----------



## HowardInToronto (Sep 27, 2013)

I looked at your website.

You make nice things. That's a great quip from your neighbour. And your strong convictions about being able to be proud of your output speaks volumes.

By all means, try Etsy. Others here have experience selling from it and they can offer their own experience or advice. But my gut says it's best to build your own real estate rather than remain a sharecropper.

That's a long-winded way of saying I think you'd be better off steering people to your own website. Because people buy from those they know, like and trust. Use that as an opportunity to show them who you are. What you stand for. Your view of things. Build a relationship with them. Stay in touch. Offer them specials like for birthday for the kids or grandchildren etc.

So to not rob Etsy of anything, I'd suggest building a few "Etsy-only" items and list directions to your own website for a broder range of projects.

I hope this might've sparked some ideas.

Howard


----------

